# Nach cp -rfvp /old/* /new Berechtigungen hinbiegen.

## Max Steel

Guten Mittag Jungs und evtl. Mädels,

Ich habe hier mein System von einer 30GB auf eine 80GB Platte umgezogen, das habe ich per cp -rvpf /old/* /new/ erledigt.

Das Problem dabei ein paar Berechtigungen wurden scheinbar nicht sauber übernommen (/var/run/screen hatte einen falschen Mode, /usr/bin/sudo fehlte das s-atrribute)

Ich vermute das noch ein paar weitere Attribute nicht sauber übernommen wurden, denn z.B. kann ich mich nicht aus meinem Screensaver unter kde freischalten, er meint immer falsches Passwort, hab schon versucht per passwd neu zu setzen und dann, aber klappt nicht.

Deswegen wende ich mich vertrauensvoll an euch Basher und andere Sktipt-sprachenbeherrschenden.

Ich brauche etwas um die Berechtigungen unter /old/ zu prüfen und diese 1zu1 auf /new/ zu übertragen.

Am besten mit einer kurzen log um zu checken was geändert wurde.

Das Problem ist, das Dateien unter /new ohne gleichen Inhalt als unter /old nicht überschrieben werden sollten. Da ich in der Zwischenzeit bereits mein System (1mal) upgedatet hab.

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir da etwas basteln, wenn es nicht klappt streicht den letzten Absatz (kann ich ja dann reparieren).

Vielen Dank an alle Anregungen und Hilfen und Lösungen ^^

Viel Spaß.

MfG Steel

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Max, ich kann dir hier nun nicht viel helfen da ich auch nicht der Ober Bash Guru bin  :Wink: 

aber ein Tipp noch, wenn du gleiches noch mal vor hast, nimm bei cp den Schalter "-a" (--archive) mit hinzu, so bleiben Eigentümer und Rechte erhalten, im Grunde sollte ein "cp -ar /alt /neu" ausreichen, ich habe mein Gentoo so auch schon erfolgreich umgetopft.

MfG

----------

## Max Steel

Dankeschön für den Tipp =)

Habe aber eher weniger Lust alles nochmal zu kopiern ^^

----------

## mv

Mit rsync -a /old /new kannst Du die Berechtigungen setzen. Mit --update verhinderst Du dabei, dass neue Files überschrieben werden. Ob es auch eine Option gibt, mit der Du verhindern kannst, dass bereits gelöschte Files erneut kreiert werden, weiß ich jetzt nicht aus dem Stegreif.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Festplatten umkopieren macht man eigentlich nicht mit cp.

Ein mögliche mit vernünftiger Anleitung findest du 

Hier oder Hier.

MfG

----------

## Max Steel

Danke, aber letztendlich ist der rsync besser.

Also der Hinweiß mit rsync war gut.

--existing ist der fehlende Parameter:

vollständig isses:

rsync -auv --existing /old/ /new/

leider funktioniert der unlock noch nicht.

----------

